# UNWRITTEN FISHING RULES-the definitive list



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

After recovering from the disappointment resulting from seasalts' post, I have decided to put an "unwritten fishing rules" list together. I'll start it off:

1.No getting people excited and then crushing them with the truth-SEASALT. It is the same as pulling on someones' line when he is spacing out. Although this is usually is hilarious, the victim can suffer from mass depression-not cool.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

mooooo!!!

you got deal on fishbites?  j/k.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Awww come on ... it is fun to see people leap out of their chair from a deep sleep expecting a cow on the other end instead of a mischievous friend  isn't that right Fishbait


----------



## fresh bunker (Jul 9, 2006)

Its moo depression.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I knew that I would be pulled in on this one. The pic in my avatar showing a bowed rod while I was in zen meditation (not sleeping!) was actually a cruel joke played on me by mean friends.  That's no dog fish on my line, it's a Doug fish. Either way, they're both trash fish! 

Here is another rule, "covet not thy neighbors spot"


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

"Use not thy neighbor's tackle..."


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Thou shall not steal the last beer from the cooler without offering to make beer run:beer:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

*Peeing Off The Pier*

Unless inebriated Thou shall not pee off the pier without giving advanced warning. 
If you are drunk and fishing it is your god given right to _pull out the old firehose_ whenever necessary.:beer: :fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

camelrebates.com said:


> Unless inebriated Thou shall not pee off the pier without giving advanced warning.
> If you are drunk and fishing it is your god given right to _pull out the old firehose_ whenever necessary.:beer: :fishing:


dude, peeing off a public pier should be banned and illegal period. I don't want to see a grown man urinate when I have my kids on the pier.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

*You're absolutely right.*

Next time a drunk guy is urinating off of matapeake I'll tap him on the shoulder and kindly ask him to stop. Problem is when he turns around to look at me I'll get: pee on my shoes & and a sight that'll make me wish I had just let him finish up.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

camelrebates.com said:


> Next time a drunk guy is urinating off of matapeake I'll tap him on the shoulder and kindly ask him to stop. Problem is when he turns around to look at me I'll get: pee on my shoes & and a sight that'll make me wish I had just let him finish up.


no tapping. pull out your cell phone and call DNR or the police.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*When Casting..*

DO NOT hesitate to walk your line down when you know you're halfway down the pier crossing up a gazillion lines... 

If not... have knife will sever...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

*Good call Huntsman*

and the worst part is the let down you feel when you realize its not a cow or lunker, its just the moron 20 feet away from you who is using a .5oz. sinker and let his line drift.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i wish people would cast straight out. i wish people wouldnt poach. i wish i would have set up in the spot 30 yrds to the left where the guy is catching cows instead of me just losing bait.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

camelrebates.com said:


> and the worst part is the let down you feel when you realize its not a cow or lunker, its just the moron 20 feet away from you who is using a .5oz. sinker and let his line drift.


Thou shalt always use the appropriate weighted sinker for the situation. If you do not know ask. This will avoid the above.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

"When thou art perusing thine internet message board, thou shalt not ask the same questions that thy neighbors hath asketh a hundred times hence..."   

"Thou shalt use thine _Search_ button..."


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

*ATLANTAKING you speak the truth!*

preach On!​


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thou shall not preach to the choir.Practice what you preach...thou shall be humble.

Thou shall have a clue...and if you don't shut your trap


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

"When thou art practicing casting in thy living room with thy "half-rod", watch out for thine ceiling fan..." :redface:


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*AMen*



camelrebates.com said:


> and the worst part is the let down you feel when you realize its not a cow or lunker, its just the moron 20 feet away from you who is using a .5oz. sinker and let his line drift.


I really hate that. I know I have been at the Peak and SPSP and not holding bottom too well with 6, then i see this guy 100' away and me both get rod movement. I reel and in find his tiny tiny bank sinker. :--| 

I always play dumb in an attempt noto offend or belittle the guy by saying "man Im having a hard time holding bottom with 6ozs. What are you using."


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*You're a good one Jeff..*



fyremanjef said:


> I know I have been at the Peak and I always play dumb in an attempt noto offend or belittle the guy by saying "man Im having a hard time holding bottom with 6ozs. What are you using."


You can only play the dumbster role but some many times before you have to succomb to the evil cutter.... Blast em------ bang bang


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Thou shalt not bottom fish in the pin rigging area, and if you are fishing with cut bait on the bottom, IT IS NOT A COBIA, IT IS A RAY! 

Thou shalt not pin rig with Power Pro.

Thou shalt not drop thy gaff unless thy knows how to actually use it. Double smitings if you hae never used a pier net.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thou Shall*

Thou Shall not hurt, maim or kill other "nusiance fish" i.e.:WP, dinks, skates, rays, horse shoe crabs when you catch them instead of your prized catch.

well maybe the skates


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Tis better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*here you go*

Do not *LIE* about fish, fishing , fishing gear, fishing location and fishing action ect....   

NO PIC / NO FISH !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

*Here Is A Good One!*

Thou shall not bring children, grandchildren, great grandchildren,etc.. to matapeake and stay there until 3 AM. Thats child neglect  freakin


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thou Shalt Not....*

Catch undersized fish, overlimit and have Mo and Curly pose w/ a picture w/ you saying you guys killed em at KN's... LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

*Thou shall not*

Fish with line attached to an empty soda bottle.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Thou Shalt Not Steal...*

And get Banned from Bass Pro Shop, Holiday Sports and KMart --- well not KMart.. just thought I'd add that in... But I'm sure I'll be adding a well known sporting goods store in the near future.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

you steal?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Aren't you smart? 



stupidjet said:


> you steal?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

nope. please explain.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

camelrebates.com said:


> Fish with line attached to an empty soda bottle.


what's wrong with that? some people can't afford to buy a rod and reel. As long as their setup isn't interfering with other people's, let them fish with whatever.


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> what's wrong with that? some people can't afford to buy a rod and reel. As long as their setup isn't interfering with other people's, let them fish with whatever.


unless they are fishing like that because they don't have a license, and just toss the rig into the water if they see a game warden coming.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SeaSalt said:


> what's wrong with that? some people can't afford to buy a rod and reel. As long as their setup isn't interfering with other people's, let them fish with whatever.


Agree. Last fall while crabbing at the Coke, I ran into a Hispanic mom bottle fishing. She was fishing for dinner for the two hungry little ones following her around. I was catching more fish in my crab traps than she was with a hook.

I ended up putting her onto some slab perch that I knew were hanging under the pier. Felt sorry for that crew. Especially those well behaved cute kids. Wished I'd had a couple of my old wore out Zebcos so I coulda set them up.  

As far as them maybe not having a license? If it meant those kids would be fed today if they caught a few perch? IMHO, I'd look the other way. If they were obviously poaching undersized stripers or something and wouldn't accept advice against it, I'd call the man.

.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

*P U*

when fishing from a pier thou shall only go upwind of tourons to expell gastric diturbances and always cautious never to let the serious fisher suffer the wrath of thine odiforus eminations


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Agree. Last fall while crabbing at the Coke, I ran into a Hispanic mom bottle fishing. She was fishing for dinner for the two hungry little ones following her around. I was catching more fish in my crab traps than she was with a hook.
> 
> I ended up putting her onto some slab perch that I knew were hanging under the pier. Felt sorry for that crew. Especially those well behaved cute kids. Wished I'd had a couple of my old wore out Zebcos so I coulda set them up.
> 
> ...


I said this to watch out for HuskyMD since he is selling all his gear and will soon bring an empty coke bottle and line around it to fish the spring run.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> And get Banned from Bass Pro Shop, Holiday Sports and KMart


  opcorn:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Back at Ya...*



Andre said:


> opcorn:


Crack'n Up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

:--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--| :--|


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

stupidjet said:


> nope.


 I don't steal... figured you would've gotten the reference.. quess that's why you're the


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I take out the nippers - Snip Snip*




camelrebates.com said:


> and the worst part is the let down you feel when you realize its not a cow or lunker, its just the moron 20 feet away from you who is using a .5oz. sinker and let his line drift.


Sandcrab


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

jet is my dog.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

BubbaBlue said:


> Agree. Last fall while crabbing at the Coke, I ran into a Hispanic mom bottle fishing. She was fishing for dinner for the two hungry little ones following her around. I was catching more fish in my crab traps than she was with a hook.
> 
> I ended up putting her onto some slab perch that I knew were hanging under the pier. Felt sorry for that crew. Especially those well behaved cute kids. Wished I'd had a couple of my old wore out Zebcos so I coulda set them up.
> 
> ...



There is absolutely NEVER a valid excuse for poaching. If you can't feed'em, don't breed'em.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

Doormat said:


> There is absolutely NEVER a valid excuse for poaching. If you can't feed'em, don't breed'em.


LETTING YOU ******* SHINE A LITTLE BRITE. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT KIDS SO DON'T BE A A$$ ABOUT IT


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

bivalvebill said:


> LETTING YOU ******* SHINE A LITTLE BRITE. WE ARE TALKING ABOUT KIDS SO DON'T BE A A$$ ABOUT IT


Hehe.


----------

